# piranha kings giant rhombeus



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Went and hung out with a p-fury OG and got a pic of his rhom.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

weerhom said:


> Went and hung out with a p-fury OG and got a pic of his rhom.


How big would you say it is now?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like a monster.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha King is that guy whos suspended right? I thought he was a member who owned a lot of rare piranha.

Amazing rhom.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes...p-king has definitely lived up to his name. More piranha and more money spent on piranha than I've ever seen. P-king is an OG baller. lol


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

that rhom looks massive


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that Rhom is a giant!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats one impressive looking rhom


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

damn , that looks to be at least 20 " 
Finally, the Big Rhoms are surfacing for my Viewing Pleasure


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Give Wes a big kick in the nuts for me......


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

All I can say is ......WOW!


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

mooooooonnnnnssterrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

and how big is that thing supposed to be?

def looks massive


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Massive cool!


----------

